# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Permits and optical laboratory

## ItalianMaster

Hello to all!
I'm planning to open an Optical shop in South Florida but I don't find anything about permits to have a lens edger inside.
Where I can find out that informations? I have any limits about it?

Thanks,

----------


## jefe

Why would you need to have a permit for an edger?

----------


## lensmanmd

> Hello to all!
> I'm planning to open an Optical shop in South Florida but I don't find anything about permits to have a lens edger inside.
> Where I can find out that informations? I have any limits about it?
> 
> Thanks,


Typical edger installations generally do not require any permits.  Depending on local laws, however, if you plan on hard plumbing your edger water and then drain the residue into the water supply, you may need to inquire.  If you plan to use a recirc system and filter the debris before emptying the bucket, you will be fine.

----------


## rbaker

Nessun problema

Your lease and local building codes should provide you with any restrictions on an ophthalmic lab. You will have to be licensed by the State of Florida as an Optometrist or Optician to sell at retail. Your business will have to be registered with the Secretary of State and the State Department of Revenue. If you are not a US Citizen or hold a Green Card You must obtain these credentials from the US State Department.

There are also some addition pesky issues that you may want to address. You will probably want to establish some banking connections in order to allow you to accept credit cards and meet the taxation requirements of the IRS. You will also want to have some business liability insurance in place. And don't forget to establish credentials with all of the eyeglass third parties.

As you can see, your edger is the least of your problems

In bocca al lupo

----------

